# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  وحده بوحده ..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toauaYu1fMM




فهد المساعد شاعر مميز تألقت قصائده في سماء الشعر واحبه جمهوره وهذه هي احد روائعه

قصيده تحمل ذكريات من شقاوة الطفوله وبراءة الحب 


ياغايبه وان كان فيها جماله \ تجمّـلي ياام الحلا والظفاير 


بالله شوفي صاحبك كيف حاله \ شوفيه في غيبتك وشلون صاير ؟! 


صارت حياته ضيق خلق وبطاله \ هم وسهر واوراق شعر وزقاير !! 


يعني حبيبك صار حالته حاله \ ماباقي الا انه يدن العباير 


الله لامنه ذكر مامضاله \ قبل الدواير ماتجر الدواير 


يوم الطفوله والشقا والجهاله \ يوم الصغاير في عيونه كباير 


ايام كان معانده راس ماله \ ويسوق لهبال الشقاوه بشاير 


ياما امتلى بالحب والطيش باله \ وياما امتلت من شخبطته العواير 


يكتب عليها : ( عااااشقك للثماله ) \ ويخط توقيعه : ( جريح الضماير ) 


ياما اشتكاه ابوك في بيت خاله \ وياما تحصّل من هواك العزاير 


مره حلف بأنه يبّطل هباله \ وقبل يكمّل .. فك اخوه الستاير 


ثم طالع الشباك.. لينك قباله \ وفي اقل من لمح البصر جاك طاير 


على صغر سنه ممّيل عقاله \ كااااشخ وناسي لايصك الزراير 


لاشافك يتمتم لحاله بحاله : \ لعيون هالشوفه تهون الخساير 


ولاشاف زول ابوك حذّف نعاله \ الحب جاير .. لكن العود جاير 


طفلٍ يتيم ورغم الاحزان داله \ مايدري ان حظه مع الوقت باير 


كنتي طموحه كنت اغلى حلاله \ كنتي وصرتي بس ياام الظفاير 


طفلٍ زرع من ضحكتك في خياله \ لين اثمرت شعرٍ هزاله حراير 


لاتتركينه في غيابك لحاله \ بالله شوفي كيف هالطفل صاير 


ووحده بوحده كان عندك عداله \ اتبّطلي غيبه و ابطّل زقاير

----------


## التوبي

*مشكور على ذا الطرح وهذي القصيدة

عــدد حروف الشعر و أكثر عـديــدة

كل ما قريت أشتقت راقت لي لبيات

ودي القصيدة تكـون شـويـه مـديـدة

لكن على كـل حـال أقصر حـديثي

وأقول إلكِ تسلم ومـا هي جديـــدة

أعيد شكري لمن أبدع في هذا الطرح

تحياتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسلمو على المرور العطر (اخي التوبي* 

*يخليك ربي الحبابك*

----------

